# Look what I made myself. Lol



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Made myself a Rolo charm necklace. Lol. Got charms and bits off eBay, was cheap to do. The sparkly heart is his birthstone. My son said I'm a loser! Ha. He's just jealous
View attachment 9233



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

THAT is AWESOME! :cheer:
I would buy that. I love it.

You are very clever!


Oh and it doesn't look cheap either! Looks goooood.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

It feels cheap! Lol. The chihuahua and letter R are silver plated or something, the chi is quite heavy but I think the rest is genuine tin! Lol. I saw that juicy couture do a chihuahua charm but its about £35-40 just for the charm so I thought I would do my own economy version! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

They are Stirling silver sorry, and whole thing was about £13! Cheap and nasty but I'm pleased with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No it's not nasty at all. It's adorable. You did good.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you very much. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love it too. That's such a cute idea.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

That's so cute! Love it! Well done .


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

It is adorable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

The picture doesn't do it justice, it's a lot prettier than it looks, the carrier bead has diamonte in it and its a lot sparklier than it looks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Love it! I have matching silver paw print/swarovski crystal charms that go on my necklace and Kiki's collar. I like us to match...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That is really nice! Very pretty!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh how clever love it


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

ROFL....is your son a teenager or collage age?

I like it, looks nice!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw how cute :] i see u used the charm used for those pandora type bracelets for the main item  i use those at times in my charms for my bags, comes in pretty colors


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> ROFL....is your son a teenager or collage age?
> 
> I like it, looks nice!


My son is 20 and and thinks he's still a teenager. He's a sarcastic wotsit


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw how cute :] i see u used the charm used for those pandora type bracelets for the main item  i use those at times in my charms for my bags, comes in pretty colors


It isnt a pandora, it was £1.99 on eBay with a free snake chain so you are getting an idea of the quality here! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao! i know its not but im sayin its those charms they use for them  the type of charm i should say  still awesome


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

looks nice, good idea


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I really like it, and I don't think it looks cheap at all. I make jewellery for people as well as dogs, I have those exact Chihuahua charms! You should make a mini version for Rolo's collar so you match.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

LOVE this!


----------

